# white smoke, Ford 7710 tractor 2 wd cab



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

does anyone own one. I'm looking at one now with 7400 hours.

just want to use to cut and run a small square baler.

appears to run and shift out well.

question, it has a new injector pump on it, and when under power it blows a little WHITE smoke.

is that normal

any other known problems or concerns with these tractors by serial number it looks to be 1982/83

thanks


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Does the exaust have a strong smell of unburned fuel. Normaly our tractors under a load will have a little black smoke in a hard pull. If it is burning oil it could have some blue white smoke. We had a injector pump on a old 4000 ford that put diesel fuel in the oil and ruined the rings and bearings. It smoked white smoke until the engine was overhauled. The fact that you mentioned that it has a rebuilt injection pump means it had a problem at one time could have gotten fuel in the oil. Check it out. 
Good Luck


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you know if the injectors were looked at when the injection pump was replaced? White smoke is un-burned fuel, same as when its cold out, and you crank an engine that won't start. I wonder if there is an injector that is not atomizing fuel properly or at all. Coolant will also have a white smoke appearance, but collant will have a sweet smell. The safest thing to do would be to get an oil sampling kit and send a sample in. They cost less than $20 and can usually tell the story for the condition of the engine. I like to JD ones because they are compleate, no need to buy other pumps or tubing, everything you need is in the jar, and they are quick to get results to you.
Keep in mind that although these 7710's are known for running along time they are a big pain to rebuild because of their parent-bore block. Meaning there are no sleeves for the pistons just the cast iron block. so it is common to do an engine exchange because of the cost in having the block machined locally, along with the downtime involved with this job that is only made harder if the tractor has a cab or loader or 4WD. Check it out good before you own a problem.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another trick to see if you might have some unburned fuel causing the white smoke, pull the exhaust manifold and look for a really "wet" looking exhaust port.

Like was mentioned above, easier to get a oil sample kit and have it tested. If you have unburnt fuel, some of it will end up in the oil which is easily detected when the test is ran.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

We have a 7710 II. Have had it for a year and love it! Once ours is warmed up it hardly smokes at all even when we're pull it hard. I'd get the injectors checked out. I love ours and is perfect for my hay operation!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

White smoke to me has always meant head gasket but that's coming from gasoline turbocharged car and motorcycle experience. You'd smell coolant and oil will get milky with a little run time. Probably not related to your problem though.


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

Mechanics rule of thumb... blue smoke = oil, black smoke = overfueling, white smoke = water... check your head gaskets. You may can run a compression test to isolate it to a cylinder.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Goatman

thanks i need to watch this machine more but it hard as its sitting in the dealership lot..after you start and run yours, how long til the smoke either clears up or disapates while ideling?

that way i know how long to watch for...sitting on the lot with it running maybe 5 minutes it starts right up and idels fine, no lows or sucking

cant put it under load other then a low gear topped out, so when it idles little to no smoke, it is when the pedal is put to floor or in low gear moving across lot at a slow speed. white smoke appears and not a lot just noticable..

also anything else i need to specifically watch for on these machines?

have you found parts and general maintenace easy to do?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned, how warm is the engine when you notice the smoke? I have a Super 88 that will blow white smoke even in the summer when first started, never uses any coolant and no water in oil. In this case injection pump timing is too slow and needs advanced.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a 2000 ts 90 newholland that does exactly what mlappin super 88 is doing. How do you time the injection pump on that one,i used to time 1530,2640 johndeere, would a person do it the same way


----------



## dixietank (Jan 26, 2011)

Just about all of them smoke some when first started. If it clears out after warmup then most likely no problems...hell I would smoke too if somebody put me to the floor...lol


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

We have a little blow by for the first 5 min at idle (depending on temp outside), but once we get it warmed up it has none. For the most part, ours always will throw a little black smoke when giving it more fuel. However, when we first looked at our on the lot it was about 45 degrees out and appeared to have a lot of that light bluish smoke, we just figured it was cold. We did have a International 574 with the smoking problem. We refurbished the valves and had the injectors tested, they were cracked. It's better now, but still smokes for a long time while it is cold out.

We haven't had to do any service to ours, but we have 2 NH dealers within 45min of us that answer all our questions. One problem we have on ours is that the PTO stops right away when it is turned off. I broke a roll pin on a rotary rake this way. We're going to try to look into getting that fix this spring, but until then I usually just ride on the brakes to idle the engine down so i can stop the implement without hurting it. It isn't a big problem for most the equipment we run on it though. Sometimes the high/low doesn't work but ive found that if i wiggle the wires I can get it to work. Those are a few minor problems we've had. We haven't had any problems that have made us stop to in order to get it fix. Overall a very sound tractor.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks alot guys,

listen to this, my local dealer gave me the name and number of the previous owner today, so I called. (how often does this happen)

very nice guy, filled me in on a couple issues I was wondering, like the white smoke..He said he was the 2nd owner and put an injector pump on a couple of years ago. said the machine blows white when it is cold or first started. He said it clears up. and under load it will blow some black but burns very little oil.

the man told me a lot and i got to say i felt good talking to him, as i think he had no reason not to be honest.

i am still explorering the idea o doing the oil sample, i just need to find out where i can get a kit and where do I send it to.

thanks all


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the John Deere kits, I have seen alot of them but the JD kit is all inclusive, it has the pump, the tubing, the test is paid when you buy the kit. I am fairly sure you will not have a problem with any of them. Any inustrial/construction dealer will have them. The ag dealers don't always have them out on a shelf, because they aren't big sellers among the ag crowd, something to do with farmers being cheap I beleive lol. In all seriousness construction equipment deals recomend the samples to their customers and lots of them but in, not always so with farmers.
Also, it makes me wonder of the "screw" on the injection pump is turned out to far, or possibly a blocked air filter, do not underestimate the damage this can cause to an engine. It seems to me that it could also be overfueling: white smoke is no improper combustion (normally cold engine), excessive black smoke is fuel rich under load (could mean less than idea oxygen, not just too much fuel).
If you buy a kit from JD, all of the instructions are in the jar with the sample, just follow your fingers. If aluminum levels are high stay away, that is off of piston skirt. Iron is bad also. There will be an explanation with the results....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something else that is a sign of timing being slow, unless it's at least 70 degrees out, that Super 88 will not start without a snort of either. Once it starts the first time of the day, it will start again within a few hours. Once it's ran a few minutes the white smoke disappears completely.


----------

